# Augers - Size



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

The past couple of years I have not done much ice fishing and hope to change that this year. I went down to get me a new ice auger to start the year off and I could not decide on what size 5", 6", 7", or 8" that I wanted. So what size of an auger would you guys recommend getting? I'll primarily being fish lakes close to Utah county (berry, Utah lake, Scollfield, ect....) with and occasional trip down south to Otter Creek, Piute, and Fish Lake.

400bull


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

It's all a question of how much ice you want to drill.

pi x R2, is the formula for figuring out how many square inches of ice you are drilling, multiply that by the depth if the ice and you have the cubic inches.

I swing a 6", it is pretty easy and I have never had a fish, including a big laker, that wouldn't fit through the hole.

a 6" auger cuts 3.14 x (3x3) = 28 square inches. 
a 8" auger cuts 3.14 x (4x4) = 50 square inches.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I got the 10inch I think. it the bigger one and I love it.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm thinking dkhntrdstn has tree trunks for arms and is built like a tank, to be hand twisting a 10 inch auger. I had a ten incher then I turned 40 and it shrunk, I mean I gave it away, I mean I traded it for a 8 incher. My to bits for you is how much effort you want to put in drilling through ice over a foot thick. 6 to 8 inches isn't much effort with a 8 incher, but a 6 would be much easier over a foot. I guess you could pound some red bulls as you are walking out onto the ice.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> I'm thinking dkhntrdstn has tree trunks for arms and is built like a tank, to be hand twisting a 10 inch auger. I had a ten incher then I turned 40 and it shrunk, I mean I gave it away, I mean I traded it for a 8 incher. My to bits for you is how much effort you want to put in drilling through ice over a foot thick. 6 to 8 inches isn't much effort with a 8 incher, but a 6 would be much easier over a foot. I guess you could pound some red bulls as you are walking out onto the ice.


No twisting for me. it all about the gas auger. :mrgreen:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I gave my Eskimo 8" away and purchased a 7" Mora.
It was a very good move.
A 6' or 7" hand auger for ice over 8" thick, would now be my recommendation.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

After looking at trolls numbers I think that a 6-7" auger would be the ticket for me. Any suggestions on where to look for that size of and auger? I stopped in at Sportsmans, all that they have are 8" Eskimo augers. Is there anywhere in Utah county that I could find an ice auger?

400bull


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Tried Cabela's ?

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

got a 8 inch nills compared to a 8 inch eskimo.... the nills is lightyears better. Cuts super fast, faster than the guys with gas augers next to us.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've have the cheep mora 8" that I got at the DI several years ago. Someone had tried to sharpen the wrong side of the blades and messed them up. I replaced the blades with with 7" blades when I found out they were the same auger and I like it much better I cant tell the differance in the size of hole while fishing but I can tell while drilling. My father has the same auger in with good 8" blades. If I were buying new I'd go with the 6" I've never seen a fish outside of lake powell that might be to big for a 6" hole. I know some folks say mora's dont drill well but I have drill a coulple dozen holes already this year with little effort.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

If your really intrested in a 6 inch hand auger I have two that l might be selling I'm going to sell one for sure bit I may sell both for 20 for each of them and I live in provo if your intrested in that for a cheap start send me a pm and I can give you my phone number


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, there you go. The power of the forum comes through again.
$20! your fishin.


----------

